# The Rest Pause Technique and it?s Variations



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Of all the intensity techniques out there, I have two favorites: drop sets and rest pause. Drops are a lot of fun and can take a normal set and turn it into a brutal one but they have one major drawback: for many exercises you need two spotters to pull plates off. Now, if you [...]

*Read More...*


----------

